# ambrosia maple



## CWS (Aug 25, 2016)

An older couple had a tree cut and needed someone to haul away the log. I said I would haul it for them. I am so nice. Lol 42" at the base

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 25, 2016)

That's a beaut, be sure to show us when you open her up!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 25, 2016)

What a bonanza for you! Of course, it comes with a LOT of work! Still is worth it in my book. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hey...where's @Sidecar ?


----------



## CWS (Aug 25, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Hey...where's @Sidecar ?


He moved to the woods. Has to drive 40 miles to get to the grocery store. No internet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2016)

Oh man.....tell em I says hey....


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 25, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh man.....tell em I says hey....




Marc, man, I gotta tell ya... that pink outfit is really throwing me off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClintW (Aug 25, 2016)

Looks like some burl around the crotch too! That's very generous of you to take that ugly wood off their hands and dispose of it for them.


----------



## CWS (Aug 26, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh man.....tell em I says hey....


Seen him today. He misses everyone here. He is looking for some internet.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 26, 2016)

This is one big crotch

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 26, 2016)

Please tell me there will be crotch bowl blanks outta this..


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 26, 2016)

I guess it pays to be a nice guy. Super score


----------



## CWS (Aug 26, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Please tell me there will be crotch bowl blanks outta this..


I hope so. Have another crotch not quite as big. I may need to get a bigger saw.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 26, 2016)

You guys have not seen a picture of the stump log yet. Coming soon.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 27, 2016)

This the main log from the maple. 6' long and 36"on one end 42" on the other.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 27, 2016)

That's an awesome log! I could chainsaw mill that one and have fun doing it. Those are the ones I look for, the kind that are to big to move for most people and they usually don't want to spend all that time cutting it up for firewood, so I mill em right where they lay and remove them a board at a time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Aug 27, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> That's an awesome log! I could chainsaw mill that one and have fun doing it. Those are the ones I look for, the kind that are to big to move for most people and they usually don't want to spend all that time cutting it up for firewood, so I mill em right where they lay and remove them a board at a time.


How big is mill and what kind of saw do use?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 27, 2016)

CWS said:


> How big is mill and what kind of saw do use?


38" Granberg Alaskan with a new 95cc Husqvarna, I was using an old 100cc McCulloch, double ended bar with aux oiler and bar end roller sprocket with handle.
That log looks very solid, should yield some very nice stuff. I would make a few passes, and then roll it to maximize the ambrosia figure as most of it is in the outer part of the log.


----------



## CWS (Aug 28, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> 38" Granberg Alaskan with a new 95cc Husqvarna, I was using an old 100cc McCulloch, double ended bar with aux oiler and bar end roller sprocket with handle.
> That log looks very solid, should yield some very nice stuff. I would make a few passes, and then roll it to maximize the ambrosia figure as most of it is in the outer part of the log.


I have a neighbor with an old circular mill. He is going to cut it in 2&3 slabs and leave natural edge. Will make nice table tops with the circular kerf marks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 28, 2016)

I know some of you may be tried of this thread ,but let an old man gloat a little longer. I had a little time today so I cut up the notch the loggers made when felled the tree. Here is what looked like. Added a little oil to show the curl

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 28, 2016)

That's beautiful! I would love to turn a bowl or platter out of that. Nice stuff indeed Curt.


----------



## djg (Aug 28, 2016)

Speaking only for myself, not tired at all. Is A. maple a hard or soft maple. I passed on one recently at a guys burn pile where I cut firewood. Wish I had at least cut some chunks out of it now.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 29, 2016)

djg said:


> Is A. maple a hard or soft maple.


I won't pass on either, I use hard and soft maple, I have seen nice figure in soft as well as ambrosia figure. It's all good imo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 29, 2016)

I believe it is soft maple. If Ohio State gets beat by Michigan or Michigan state I will send you a nice gift.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 30, 2016)

CWS said:


> I believe it is soft maple. If Ohio State gets beat by Michigan or Michigan state I will send you a nice gift.



Now we know that won't happen!!!


----------



## CWS (Aug 30, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Now we know that won't happen!!!


I guess you don't think I need to get a gift ready?


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 30, 2016)

CWS said:


> I guess you don't think I need to get a gift ready?



I've been a buckeye fan forever so the answer is no.... Especially don't send it to a sparty fan!!! Haha 

I'm so ready for college football to start.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 30, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> I've been a buckeye fan forever so the answer is no.... Especially don't send it to a sparty fan!!! Haha
> 
> I'm so ready for college football to start.


This weekend is it. I'm ready GO BUCKS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 30, 2016)

I was going to send @woodtickgreg a piece something like this but maybe I should reconsider.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 30, 2016)

CWS said:


> View attachment 112452 I was going to send @woodtickgreg a piece something like this but maybe I should reconsider.


 I think we have a no teasing rule here somewhere You guys watch football, I'll spin that on my lathe, lol.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 30, 2016)

That is some awesome maple and I am not tired of seeing what you find inside

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CWS (Nov 2, 2016)

Started working on the big Maple. Bought a small Alaskan mill. These are pictures of the slabs I cut from one of the limbs above the fork. They are cut 2,3,4 inch and one nice 6"x6". They around 22" wide. I have the butt log at sawmill and haven't got it back yet. If this needs to be moved to prosessing please do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D (Nov 3, 2016)

Great looking maple. That really has some nice color.


----------



## CWS (Nov 24, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I think we have a no teasing rule here somewhere You guys watch football, I'll spin that on my lathe, lol.


I guess by sat. We will know if I owe you a blank. If you feel lucky go ahead and pm your address. May be a conciliation prize


----------



## CWS (Nov 26, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> I've been a buckeye fan forever so the answer is no.... Especially don't send it to a sparty fan!!! Haha
> 
> I'm so ready for college football to start.


I guess in celebration of a hard fought win today, if you pm me your address I will send you Greg's blank. He can get the conciliation blank if I get an address.
Go Bucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 26, 2016)

great game curt


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 26, 2016)

Way cool man! And it was one neck of a game! Soooo glad the buckeyes walked away with it tho! I was speeding like a mad man coming back from the river to catch it in time.


----------



## CWS (Nov 27, 2016)

Here is the blank Cody. Should make a nice platter.12x12x2

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 27, 2016)

Wow! That's awesome! 

Can't thank ya enough! That's very very kind of you!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 27, 2016)

That is a beauty!


----------

